# Life straw in carry on luggage?



## midwestmom

Not sure if this is the right section, but does anyone know if you can pack life straws in your carry on bags when you fly? We travel a lot, but we never check bags. And those are a little expensive to have to turn over.


----------



## Grimm

I don't know for sure but I don't see why it should be an issue. They are just filters not actual liquid.


----------



## camo2460

I can't imagine why it would be a problem, but on the other hand those Morons at the Airport think that a pair of Finger nail Clippers are a deadly Weapon. It's possible that they could think you are an Amazonian Warrior Princess, and could use you Life Straw as a Blow Gun to bring down a Jet Liner. I know you're Laughing at this point, but you know it could happen, Morons are everywhere.


----------



## jeff47041

I had a 2/3 empty bottle with me one day. he said I have to throw it away. I said, it has less than the (6 oz. 3 oz. I can't remember the rule) He said, if the container CAN hold more than the allowed amount, it's not allowed.

No biggy to me, I threw it away.

They may consider it a container that CAN hold more than the allowed amount. I'd call the airport and ask just to be sure


----------



## Grimm

jeff47041 said:


> I had a 2/3 empty bottle with me one day. he said I have to throw it away. I said, it has less than the (6 oz. 3 oz. I can't remember the rule) He said, if the container CAN hold more than the allowed amount, it's not allowed.
> 
> No biggy to me, I threw it away.
> 
> They may consider it a container that CAN hold more than the allowed amount. I'd call the airport and ask just to be sure


Interesting point. I don't see how this can really hold liquid.










I wonder what they would say about an Aquamira filter straw.


----------



## backlash

Never underestimate the stupidity of the TSA or any government agency for that matter.
I worked around the TSA and I saw all kinds of things confiscated.
I knew 3 TSA guys that were caught selling confiscated stuff.
Mostly expensive knives and multi tools.
They were fired but everything was hushed up.
They also have a tendency to make things up as they go.
Get the wrong one and they just may decide to take it away.


----------



## Grimm

backlash said:


> Never underestimate the stupidity of the TSA or any government agency for that matter.
> I worked around the TSA and I saw all kinds of things confiscated.
> I knew 3 TSA guys that were caught selling confiscated stuff.
> Mostly expensive knives and multi tools.
> They were fired but everything was hushed up.
> They also have a tendency to make things up as they go.
> Get the wrong one and they just may decide to take it away.


I wonder if it is still in the packaging if they would even bother.


----------



## Grimm

Maybe the safe thing is to just carry some water purifying tablets instead.


----------



## tmttactical

The TSA is an mystery to all, including themselves. I used to travel a lot and one time I took my gel wrist pad for my laptop, can you see it coming. I was frisked / patted down. The dogs were called in and chemical swabs taken to determine if explosive residue was present. After that event, I never flew with the wrist pad again, not worth the trouble of inciting proof of below average I.Q.


----------



## jnrdesertrats

I saw a lady go through with a frozen bottle of water. She had to get a second quick look but was not pulled out of line. She seemed to know it was approved. I guess everything else would likely not freeze?


----------

